# Prince Boo's Mansion



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Eh? How'd you get in here?! Isn't this place supposed t'be hidden?? hm.....Whatever....!
Welcome!
To my Mansion! It's so fun...it's almost.....SCARY!
Well....I'm in need of some staff, and this place ain't exactly well kept....so....you're hired! Just pick a job...any job....Hehehe....

*Jobs:*

Head Cook: OddCrazyMe
Assistant Cook:Triforce3force
Butler: NookPTP
Maid:
Security Guard/ Ninja: Lone_Wolf
Security Guard/Ninja Ghost: PKMNMaster Samus
Crown Cleaner:
Ghost Hunter: Fossil
Head Fighter: ZELDAFREAK104
Official Exspandion Builder/Planner: Justin125

*Mansion Money*

OddCrazyMe: 55 Doom Dollars (can buy nothing yet)

What???? You say you don't WANT any positions?!....Well then...you're happy to stay...but it's your duty to spread some bad luck and play practical jokes...
GOT THAT?
Good. Now....BUZZ OFF!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

I've left a SPECIAL surprise to the first person to come in....HEHEHHEH.....(Floats through the ceiling to the second floor)


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Ooooooo Can I get the suprise? Can I be head chef?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

*OddCrazyMe looks down.... A rope coils around his feet and snaps up......OddCrazyMe is hanging from the ceiling by one ankle*
HahahhahahahahMweeweweew............(I swoop through the ceiling from the second floor) How gullible! Hehehe....Ok fine you get to be Head Chef.....but cook meals for the humans.....not me...I don't eat remember..Im dead.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

That makes sense. Can you cut me down? It's cutting my circulation.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Hehehe...fine.(*SNAP* AHHHHHHHHHhhhhhh! OddCrazyMe falls and hits the floor.) 
Now, for you, your bedroom is on the third floor. The kitchen is on the second floor. You'lle find everything you need there in your room. You have a Master bedroom by the way....lucky you(King size bed, jacuzzi, and marble bathroom) Stupid humans......so lucky and stuff...they need to be taugh a lesson....Oh and make me a blueberry smoothie......What, you thought I said I don't eat? I dont HAVE to eat...but I can.....What are you waiting for..?!?!? I want a smoothie!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

This is harder than you thought. 

*Goes to 2nd floor. Looks at cookbook.*
*Makes Smoothie!*

Ok are you happy your ghostlyness?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

My ghostlyness? Hey, I like that.....Hmm...lemme try that smoothie...MMMMMMMMmmmm! Yum, that's good! Thanks, here have this key. It opens the pool room. You get rewards for doing chores ya see? That's how it works....Oh and watch out for Marvin, the ghost of the diving board. He dives endlessly, he won't hurt you, just avoid him.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh and have fun.....whatever


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Woops....sorry abot the triple post.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in the gulliver's tales board? And yay a pool!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, when I first started making this it wasn't gunna be like this, but now...yeah....Move this topic to Gulliver's Tales Please.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*walks in* anyone here? Is this the Mansion I won?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes welecome would you like to try my special cake?


----------



## Justin (Jan 22, 2006)

*walks in* This is Spooky.... Uhh... Where do I exit? ...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

NO WHERE! MUOHAHAHA!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yes welecome would you like to try my special cake?


 Gimme! *eats* GIVE ME MORE!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

HAHA! You get attated by hungry ghost in the pool room!


----------



## Justin (Jan 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> NO WHERE! MUOHAHAHA!


 Uhh...Ohhh.. Uhh... This is bad, do you agree?      

I said WHERE'S THE EXIT??!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh the exit. It's in the top floor in Prince Boo's Room. I wouldn't go there if you were smart.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*goes there* Oooo! look at this Bed! *goes to sleep*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

I warn you as his head chef this is not a good idea. Right now he's at Isle Delfino at a Mario Party so I would get out ASAP!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*keeps sleeping* *wakes up* Wow! look at this huge TV! *breaks* oops    			 *eats everything in fridge* *trashes bathroom* *Locks door* *sleeps some more*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank goodnees I'm not the butler and only the Head chef. Would you like some ghost tarts.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmph. -looks at my avatar- This is a job for LUIGI!!!  -Luigi gets his Polterguiest 3000-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok just clean it up. Would you like to be the butler? And have you gotten back from the mario party already?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

>.>..............<.<..........I'm gonna clean somthing up, just not that....-runs to other room-


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

You couldnt anyway, there door is locked >=] 
Oh look! the Walkie talkie that brodcasts too all the boos in the world!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

DON"T TOUCH THAT! IT HAS THE POWER OF THE UNDERWORLD. I  guess i'll be in the pool room.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

............(Creeeeaaaakkk.....door opens) Hello? Wuzz goin' non in here?!?!?!?!?!?  Floats up to room.......ARGHGHGG!!!!!!! What in the world happend here?! Huh? Whats this? How'd you get in here? Get....OUT!!!!! (ZELDAFREAK screams) BANG!!!!!!! Mweeheheheh! How you like them apples, eh? (ZELDAFREAK, now chained to a TV with Barney on and the TV controls are broken, ZELDAFREAk screams) Ill be back in an hour for you, then see if you've learned anything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*goes to sleep*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Kolvo....You have that vaccum thing?!?!?!? AHHHH!.....Just kidding...Ill be taking THAT. (Kolvo tries to use it on me, only to realise that it isn't there, Kolvo runs) Oh and do any of you without jobs want one? You get a room if you do have a job. And you can get keys, and rewards.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, and i broke the TV


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Meh, Ill just stea......I mean BUY another one. The one your chained to is in a differnt room if you havent noticed.(ZELDAFREAK looks up......ZELDAFREAK notices that this isn't even close to my room)


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Chef, bake me a....hmm.......Cupcake....with sprinkles and white icing.(That means you OddCrazyMe)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*breaks chains* *loads fary bow**shoots light arrows*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

-grabs out flashlight and shines on PrinceBoo, he freezes, then vanishes and I grab the Polterguiest 3000-    
^_^			  My other weapon, the Flashlight, it scares away ghosts!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

What the...? (Light Arrow whizzes past my face) Meh, cool, feel free to chase people with that, considering they go right through me......hmmm your pretty tricky ZELDAFREAK, here have the key to the Billiard Room.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

Yay! *goes in to billiard room* anyghost here? *gets more light arrows ready*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -grabs out flashlight and shines on PrinceBoo, he freezes, then vanishes and I grab the Polterguiest 3000-    
^_^			  My other weapon, the Flashlight, it scares away ghosts!


 AUHGHGHG! How dare you! ZELDAFREAK, please do the honors of firing light arrows at him, while I steal that flashlight and shove it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a better idea! *shoot ice arrow* *he freezes* *then shoots a fire arrow* the ice fire combo :yes:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

There aren't any ghosts in the Billiard Room.....I go there alot....So its pretty well kept..have fun...oh and one of the 8 Balls attack you if you hit it.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

-frozen then warms up, Sucks in PrinceBoo and the arrows, then blinds ZELDAFREAK with my flashlight-  :jay:  Weeeee!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 22, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I first started making this it wasn't gunna be like this, but now...yeah....Move this topic to Gulliver's Tales Please.


 Sure thing.

*Picks Up Mansion*

*Flies into sky with mansion*

*Puts Mansion Down*

There you go. It's free, too. :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

I warrned you ZeldaFreak.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -frozen then warms up, Sucks in PrinceBoo and the arrows, then blinds ZELDAFREAK with my flashlight-  :jay:  Weeeee!


 Oh! but if you go from extreem cold to extreem heat, it hurts a lot, or damages skin, or your brain, or soemthing >_<


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is your cupcake. With boo-tarts inside for flavor!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Argghhh! You've made me mad Kolvo! Now prepare to be ANHILILATED!!!!! -I grow to about the size of a minivan- BANG!!!!!!!!!! A giant firestream shoots out of my mouth and cooks Kolvo to a crisp- Well, well, well, his flashlight exploded and he vaccuum melted....What a lovely surprise. Mmmmmm that was a good cupcake Cook! -Hands him a floaty toy- Use it in the pool!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm, has low hearts... Hmmmmmm... King Boo........then PrinceBoo......-walks away for 4 mintutes, and whipsres stuff to Prof. E Gadd and raises the Polterguiest 4000 in the air-    			 Its from Mario and Luigi superstar saga, when you can ride on it. Its fireproof, ice proof, anti-ghost holdable just like we can grab gosts, but when a ghost is caught, it can't go through it like on the outside like I just said, but a special plate inside the vacum has the same plate made for the 3000, to stop ghosts breaking out. And shoots and more elements like electricity air ice and fire than the 3000! Soooooooooooooo, Bye-Bye -sucks in PrinceBoo-.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Yay. A floaty toy. Pop!!!! KLOVO'S GHOST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*shoots with fire arrow* umm there    			 now your cooked twice


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 22, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *shoots with fire arrow* umm there    			 now your cooked twice


 Thanks. It was always a dream of mine to be extra-crispy.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Would anyone like an untoasted Mario Treat directly stole..... borrowe..... given from the Princesss her self? And Zelda could you bake them for me?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought he was shootin Kolvo.....Meh, anyone wanna job?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Would anyone like an untoasted Mario Treat directly stole..... borrowe..... given from the Princesss her self? And Zelda could you bake them for me?


ok    			 *shoots a fire arrow at them* There you go    			 Uh oh! i'm out of magic! all i can shoot is normal arrows! I'll be back.... soon! *runs off to hyrule*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Would anyone like an untoasted Mario Treat directly stole..... borrowe..... given from the Princesss her self? And Zelda could you bake them for me?


 I think he means for you to shoot it with a fire arrow ZELDAFREAk...And I don't want it, I'm full.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait a minute....how'd he get out?-looks at big hole in wall, that looks like it was slashed open with a sword- Oh.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Ill be in the ......ummm....library.....yeah...the library.......-hides something behind back-


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

What happend to Kolvo?......


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

-keeps trying and trying to suck you in- Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... oh wait -readies 4000 at ZELDAFREAK to be on guard with his arrows and readies electric element-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

He got toasted. I sucked him into the Pologust 5000 from Mario@Luigi Super Rev (Which does not exist yet)


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK you have just been hired as a umm....Head Fighter, you now get a room on the Second floor(Queen size bed, minifridege, bathroom, and 40 inch plasma TV)


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Kolvo youhave just been hired as Ghost Hunter(If you're still alive) You're room is on the 3rd floor-Queen size bed, balcony, bathroom, and 36 inch TV)


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

He's alive. He just posted in the Basment!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Kolvo youhave just been hired as Ghost Hunter(If you're still alive) You're room is on the 3rd floor-Queen size bed, balcony, bathroom, and 36 inch TV)


 Hmmmm.. sweet job. Ok.  :yes: 

And Odd, you never said you have on or even has a record of sucking me in the 5000, and plus, I'm the Polterguiest guy....


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Kolvo, here take a key to the pool, go suck up Marvin the Diving Board Ghost.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok than I'll do it now. Kolvo lost his job. I'll take over. Can I get a new key the pool ghost is freaking me out!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*runs back* Ok i got more magic, a magic upgrade, and a bigger quiver!    			 cool i'm hired!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Good! That ghost was freaking me out!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok than I'll do it now. Kolvo lost his job. I'll take over. Can I get a new key the pool ghost is freaking me out!


 EXCUSE ME?! That was totally uncalled for! (pushes OddCrazyMe into a hole in the floor that wasn't there 15 minutes ago, OddCrazyMe falls, and falls, and falls....) Kolvo you didn't lose your job...go suck up Marvin...please.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Whew...ok I'm tired from all this...floats up to room...see ya tommorow...-goes to sleep for the night-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

So this is what the cold cellar is. Not another ghost. He won't stop asking to be my friend. (Danny Phantom for refrence.)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

Where did everyone go? *walks down hallway* hmmm dead end. *goes back thu door* ummm didn't this door lead to the pool before 0_0


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Can you go grab the cold cellar key and go down the hole. This ghots is more annoying than Mervin!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

HmmmmMMMMMmmmmm, hey Mervin...........you like water? Wellll, how about ice? -freezes him quickly and sucks him up-


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 22, 2006)

me secerty guard


----------



## Tyler (Jan 23, 2006)

Good morning everybody I made fresh waffles and oj for this morning.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

*YAAAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNN* -Floats down..-Mmm? Oooo Waffles.........-takes two, CRUNCh- Yum.....Huh? why are you still in the cold celler? Here take this key.....It'll get you out.....*Yaaaawwwn*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 23, 2006)

Good. Brrrrrr. It was cold in there. Thanks.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

Well its a new day and yeah...So lets spread some mischief and stuff.......Free key to a room for the next person who posts!

Lone_Wolf, you wanna protect me as a guard...ok...your hired


----------



## Micah (Jan 23, 2006)

Can I be butler? *laughs creepily*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 23, 2006)

Could I be a security guard....



*awaits new visitors*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Can I be butler? *laughs creepily*


 Alright just what I wanted, a creepy butler!!!!!
W00t! You're hired! Here take the prize key!-chucks key to NookPTP, who catches it, the key then flies around smacking NookPTP on the head- Hahhahahahhahah! I didn't say it was a REAL key to a room.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Could I be a security guard....
> 
> 
> 
> *awaits new visitors*


 w00t! I almost have a full set of staff! Ok, yur hired! 

NookPTP's room-Third floor (butlers room:Bed, TV, Pool Table, Bathroom with whirlpool tub)
PKMNMasterSamus's room-Third floor (Secure suite: King Size Bed, bathroom, Dartboard, weapons closet-FULL OF WEAPONS-)
Lon_Wolf's room-(Same as PKMNMasterSamus's, but right beside it, and instead of a dartboard it has a pinball machine, and has a queen size bed)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jan 23, 2006)

*mopmop*

oh, sorry. I wanst paying attention. How do i get to cafe fish from here?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *mopmop*
> 
> oh, sorry. I wanst paying attention. How do i get to cafe fish from here?


 This Way!!!!!!-BOBINATOR falls through a trapdoor in the ground....and lands right in the middle of the cafe....somehow- Yeah I can do weird things like that....


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea don't underestimate his power.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea don't underestimate his power.


 Yeah, my dad (King Boo) was a wimp! I'm 10X more poweful than him! And 10X less evil...really......I don't lock people in paintings forever now do I?


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2006)

conplaint! My hot tub only uses boold! No water!    			  >_<


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry. They hot-tubs are offline becasue of the problem with the kitchen sink. It would be nice if a butler came to clean up...


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2006)

*wipe, wipe, wipe*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2006)

-puts new pet Fat Bunny, in my room where he eats alot of thing that don't belong to him that comes his way and he will eat your blue shirt too, he likes those espically- Yay! Fat Bunny is here!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

This must be the new pet we were expecting.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 24, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -puts new pet Fat Bunny, in my room where he eats alot of thing that don't belong to him that comes his way and he will eat your blue shirt too, he likes those espically- Yay! Fat Bunny is here!


 Cool, bunnies are cute.......fat ones, not so much.-Chucks a carrot at the bunny, bunny nibbles on it, carrot blows up in bunny's face- Muahaha! Bunnies beware!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well that's one less thing for my sig.     			 Anyone hungry?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 24, 2006)

:eh: i wanna poptart!!!!!!! (mmmmm)   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok here is a booberry pop-tart. 

(Aren't they from Scooby Doo or something? )  <_<


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok here is a booberry pop-tart.
> 
> (Aren't they from Scooby Doo or something? ) <_<


No....booberry thats from a movie......Whatever-GULPS DOWN POPTART- Yay! Here, take this!-throws a map to him- Its a treasure map, ill PM clues to you, you can awnser them, if you do it right, you get a prize! ok?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok Start Pming! For some reason I feel almost like a hole......


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*opens closet full of weapons*Ghost comes out*Ghost says"Hello I'am the  Ghost tracker 3000"
WOW


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

That should help Klovo. You hungry Lone_Wolf?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 24, 2006)

ya*looks at floating menu*

I'll like to have worms(spegeti) and eyeballs(meat balls) please.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2006)

*wipe wipe wipe!*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Get's out cookbook. Whoops wrong book. This is for my Mario Party Cruise. Wait does that mean my other book is in windmillvile?  
:rofl:


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Get's out cookbook. Whoops wrong book. This is for my Mario Party Cruise. Wait does that mean my other book is in windmillvile?  
:rofl:


    			 *fetches book*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok thanks. Thanks for Egadd's Super Teleporter I can get from here to the boat instantly.     			  Ok here is my spare key to the pool room. Now here it is you worms and eyeballs. Wait you wanted Spagetti and Meatballs? Oh srry. Oh wells it's more fiber.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok thanks. Thanks for Egadd's Super Teleporter I can get from here to the boat instantly.     			  Ok here is my spare key to the pool room. Now here it is you worms and eyeballs. Wait you wanted Spagetti and Meatballs? Oh srry. Oh wells it's more fiber.


 LOL 
:rofl:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 24, 2006)

Intruder!!!!! Luigi is approaching!!!!!!!


*gets out white and black katana*


(could I be the ninja ghost? )


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh. Sure the closest thing to that is security guard.     
B)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 24, 2006)

No...I am already a security guard , i was just asking.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

OOOOOO! Prince Boo needs to update the job sheet. Anyway why not.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 24, 2006)

*throws ninja star at luigi*    *he falls* :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: I love my evil laugh.....*hides in the trees  h43r:  and awaits next intruder*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> *throws ninja star at luigi*    *he falls* :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: I love my evil laugh.....*hides in the trees  h43r:  and awaits next intruder*


 lol.  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	 Wait is that bowser? Nope it was just a koppa shell.


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, Ummm...Can I be a Official Exspandion Builder/Planner? LOL

I would suggest adding a 4th floor for Capturing Un-anthorized Guests Training Area.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Hi, Ummm...Can I be a Official Exspandion Builder/Planner? LOL
> 
> I would suggest adding a 4th floor for Capturing Un-anthorized Guests Training Area.


 Great idea, get right on it. You're hired.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

*wipe, wipe, wipe*


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

*wipes gunk of princeboo*

So, is King Boo still around? *wipe*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Nope. He is in a painting. He deserved it...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> *throws ninja star at luigi*    *he falls* :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: I love my evil laugh.....*hides in the trees  h43r:  and awaits next intruder*


 *ahem ahem* -points to my signature and whops PKMNMasterSamus- Hes cool!!!!! -looks at Fat Bunny's guts and somthing wierd happens as they start to goop back together- Oh no.....I shouldn't have left that green stuff in my room, since she eats everything. -bunny rearranges as a fierce beast and FATTER!-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Uh-oh. He goes form this 

---()-----()-----
--(--0---0--)---
--(->---<--)--
--(_______)---
This is fat bunny! He's fat! Let him eat you!

to.....
 :llama: 
This is fat bunny! He's fat! Let him eat you!


           			  Uhh. Justin125 I think you need to make a bigger room for the lam..... bunny.  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

Call me Justin    
^_^			 

And ok...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Call me Justin   
^_^
> 
> And ok...


Ok. And Also remember to put RED shirts in the room!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's the plan:

1st Floor: Add a Walkway to Cafe Fish
2nd Floor: Add a Extra Big Room for llama     
3rd Floor(new): 20 Rooms for Workers.
4th Floor(new): Ghost Capturing Training 
5th Floor(new): 250 inch Plasma TV Room  :evillaugh:  
:rofl:	 
6th Floor(new): Worker Meeting Room, Pool Room, Deluxe Painting Room and Bathtub and Bar. 

How is that? More coming soon.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Here's the plan:
> 
> 1st Floor: Add a Walkway to Cafe Fish
> 2nd Floor: Add a Extra Big Room for llama
> ...


Good but did you put RED shirts in the lama/bunny pen. Also we already had a 3rd floor. We started out with 4.      

Also now we have 2 pools. Awsome.


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

Yup 2 pools!

And yes I'll make sure to put in RED all over the place.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

-Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*


 Close the door to cafe fish. Run Everyone!!!!! 

Hey isn't the point of casunig evil and tricky?


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

*wipe wipe wipe paint paint paint* 

(Note the <span style="color:red">red


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

Try this out instad: 


```
[color=red]red[/color]
```


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Try this out instad:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


lol.
It's  RED  The code is 
	
	



```
[COLOR=red] [/COLOR]
```


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> *opens closet full of weapons*Ghost comes out*Ghost says"Hello I'am the  Ghost tracker 3000"
> WOW


 Nope, I won't need that....keep it. The Nintendo DS Horror is the most up-to-date thing-a-ma-jig!


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*


 *wipes up poo*


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

I think he meant to say: "pool"


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

No he ment poo. Look back a few posts about the buuny.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

Nope.......Fat Bunny really pooed.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*


 *wipes up poo*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Lets keep the place poo free for the rest of the day ok?


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nah.    
B)


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Look up! it says 600 people a year are injured by coconuts!      


Did you do that, Prince Boo?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Nah.    
B)


 Yea lets keep it clean.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Lets keep the place poo free for the rest of the day ok?


 That's my job!    			  *wipe*


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

*wipe* Boy, are my arms tired! AUGH!    			  WHERE ARE MY ARMS!?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

The walkway from here to the Roast has been completed...It's on the 3rd Floor.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> The walkway from here to the Roast has been completed...It's on the 3rd Floor.


 uh, it's roost


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol. Anyone want a job as the assitant chef. I need help cooking.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can cook but I'm the butler!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. There is a diffrence...


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

MUAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Im baaaack! Heh, this is what kinda mischief i like, oh and yes, I do make coconuts fall on people.-a coconut falls from out of thin air and hits Nook on the head.....hard- Haahahha!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh welecome back! Did you hear about the walkways?


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll make dinner tonight! I'll make Peanut Butter Boo!




OW! :mez:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok thanks. I need to go to a special Boy Scout meeting. We are learning ghost first aid. I'll be out of here in an hour or so.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

I have to go soon, too. So if you need to clean a mess: CLEAN IT YOURSELF!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

-puts Polterguiest in mouth to suck out the gross poo I drowned in- Blurrrrgh....so disgusting....-sprays on the person who started this poo flood- I'm hungry.


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

Uhhh... You forgot that there is a Capture Ghosts Training Floor.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm heading to Ghost Training! *laughs*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

.....................well ok! All you guys have....fun.....   
:huh:			  Im gunna go uhhh......do...something


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> .....................well ok! All you guys have....fun.....   
:huh:			  Im gunna go uhhh......do...something


 uh, bye...


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

muahahahaha............Im sorry OddCrazyMe...I never PM'ed you the clues...I totally forgot! Ill PM them now!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

hope there's no vampires here,*grabs some garlic*just in case.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

Can I just be a ninja instead of a ghost ninja.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

you werent a ghostninja....but Ok


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

ghost ninja by day and ninja by night


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe.......


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

I want Cake!
Bake me a cake. OR ELSE.
Oh and join Prince Boo by putting me in your sig. OR ELSE!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a cake. 
*Goes to room and gets in BSA uniform*
I look like a military person. I am second class BTW.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

mmmmm....cake!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe has solved my treasure map perfectly.
He now has the privlige of Mansion Money.
Whenever he does something (for instance, makes me a cake) he gets Mansion Money. Mansion Money can buy you goodies and such. To get the privlige of Mansion Money. You must have a job, and have posted frequently, and have me in your sig    			 . Congrats.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you your ghostlyness. I'll be going to the scouts so I'll get Ghost First Aid in the traning room.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

I have you in my sig   
^_^


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I have you in my sig   
^_^


 Thanks!     
No, you don't get Mansion Money yet.
Soon.....patience......   
-_-			 Muahahaha.....-floats up into training room, to hang out with OddCrazyMe-


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

hey, OCM (thats you OddCrazyMe) ill play ya in Tank Attack. Everytime you win you get 1 Doom Dollar. Ok? Meet me in Game Room 1.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Nobody knows what species I am! :evillaugh:  Look! a vampire smiley!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

ok,*uses ninja powers to go through walls**Sees mario traped in a painting*ehh.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in there, too! Don't you see me?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Nobody knows what species I am! :evillaugh:  Look! a vampire smiley!


 ahh,good thing I brought some garlic*show it to nookptp*back ese.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AUGH! *shrivles*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

Are you a good vampire or a evil one?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 25, 2006)

Im sorry my computer freezes up whenever I go into the Game Room...i cant play at the moment


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Im sorry my computer freezes up whenever I go into the Game Room...i cant play at the moment


 thats okay we can try next time.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 25, 2006)

*goes to the arcade**gets staff discount which means I can play for free*
New High score!WOOT!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

-plays a game where you have to catch falling coins from a dispenser- Just one little coin.... (misses 5) just a little one-(misses 60) COME ON!!!! (misses 3000000) AUGH I'VE HAD IT! -sucks up all the coins with my Polterguiest 4000- Heh heh heh....wait a minute - these are chocolate coins! (just notices when I tossed the poo that Fat Bunny pooed out and sucked out of me and ejected at someone who started it, and just remembered that I let all the ghosts out too....) Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! After all that work........ (goes runnning around and sucks up 3 ghost cats and 4 ghost monkeys)


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

Now that i'm back... (wipe wipe wipe)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 25, 2006)

*blows up arcade with a billion ninja swords*.......whoops.....JUSTIN!!!!! I think you need to fix this         .




*vanishes into the shadows*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> *blows up arcade with a billion ninja swords*.......whoops.....JUSTIN!!!!! I think you need to fix this         .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -takes the ninja swords and sells them on EBay- All these must be worth a fortune!!!!!! Uhhhhh....you get 0% profit PKMNMasterSamus!!! Heh heh heh.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 26, 2006)

Great do you know how valuable those were? They were worth alot. Let's quickly get online for ebay. 

Also goes up stairs and teachs trainer Ghost First Aid.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 26, 2006)

*YAAAAAWWWN* ........I want Pancakes


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2006)

*makes booberry pancakes*


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 26, 2006)

You aren't the cook....but who cares -eats pancakes- Meh, you burnt them.


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> You aren't the cook....but who cares -eats pancakes- Meh, you burnt them.


 On pupose!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 26, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> I don't eat remember..Im dead.


 Remember saying that PrinceBoo? -raises eyebrow at you-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 26, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes later he said he doesn't need to but he can.    
^_^


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2006)

Do youm mind if i install a time machine? All good mansions have one! Then we can jump thru time to scare people! :evillaugh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Uses ninja powers to scare Nooktpt*Boo!


----------



## Krool (Jan 26, 2006)

(Krool walks in)

Yo wassup ghostys?    
B)


----------



## Tyler (Jan 26, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Do youm mind if i install a time machine? All good mansions have one! Then we can jump thru time to scare people! :evillaugh:


 Uhhhh. Get the contracter to get it than sure.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 26, 2006)

hey Krool!-Krool runs away- Jeez, am I THAT scary?? Krool falls into the same hole the OCM fell into-AHHHH!-Oh well.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 26, 2006)

What are the prizes for MM prince?


----------



## Krool (Jan 26, 2006)

I like it down here... theres girl ghostys!


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2006)

*Installs time machine in his room* What harm could happen? :|


----------



## Tyler (Jan 26, 2006)

Uhhh Crearion of the second ice age?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

*goes to bed*bed gives massages*The bed is huanted!*Runs*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 26, 2006)

*brings out ectoplasmic sword and slices Lone_Wolf's whole room off of PB's mansion* BWAHAHAHA!!!! I love having fun! *hides in the shadows*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm confused................Uhhhhhh  fftopic:   >_<  -takes his sign and beats everyone over the head repeativly with it- QUIT CONFUSING PEOPLE YOU CONFUSING PEOPLE PEOPLE!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 26, 2006)

*jumps out and brings out black katana*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you part of PB's mansion?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm the Ghost Hunter and the ones who sold your millions of swords on Ebay and it looks I you missed one (sucks into Polterguiest 4000) -sells and become rich and buys upgrades for Polterguiest 4000- Yay!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

PKMN I challenge you to a ninja showdown on the arcade. :lol: 
*Takes out Blade of Awe and a lightsaber**Slices my own room*

Hey Justin you might....what to make me a new room.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Please go outside unless you are going to cut the cookie dough. I am out of knifes. PKMNMasterSamus did you turn my knifes into a wepon to destroy part of PB's mansion???


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2006)

(Nook's room is covered in ice* Oh, brother... <_<


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 27, 2006)

Well this is just awsome! bad luck, here, there, mischief! Yay, Im so happy! :lol:


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2006)

*throws a pepper on PB to see how he will react* :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Uhhhhhhh..... I am alergic to pepper so don't put any on me......


OH Wait that's reverse phiscolgy. That means you will do it to.....



drat... 


:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

-eats OddCrazyMe- Cannibalism rocks!  :evillaugh:  -runs everywhere to eat everyone-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

******Darn***** Can you let me out. I just lost my leg to your stomach!  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

Nope.... -starts to digest you into poop-....you'll come out later....


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't remind me of the bunny....


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhhhhhhh..... I am alergic to pepper so don't put any on me......
> 
> 
> OH Wait that's reverse phiscolgy. That means you will do it to.....
> ...


 *throws pepper at OCM* :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhhhh it burns need oxygen. Shrivels to size of a mouse. Fins secret hole. Hey lots of Doom Dollars. There must be 50. (OCM earns 50 DDs!)


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

You threw that petter in my motuh because OCM is there!!!! Owwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! -needs water and OCM drowns in my belly- Ahhhhhh nice, cool, freezing, water....-OCM turns into a OCM Ice-Cube-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> You threw that petter in my motuh because OCM is there!!!! Owwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! -needs water and OCM drowns in my belly- Ahhhhhh nice, cool, freezing, water....-OCM turns into a OCM Ice-Cube-


Alright than. Nobody will get dinner since I am water!  
:evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 


Wait Not The Toilet again!    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  

Wow. I am using alot of emotes.   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 

fftopic:  Also Pb you need to change Klovo's name to fossil!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Please go outside unless you are going to cut the cookie dough. I am out of knifes. PKMNMasterSamus did you turn my knifes into a wepon to destroy part of PB's mansion???


 umm....i found some stuff in the graveyard...and turned them into swords......


*brigns out bone and turns it into a white katana*   Does anybody want to challenge me *makes another bone a black katana*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

-poos out OCM- Uhhhhhhh, my poo is orange........you go make me some dinner.......


----------



## Krool (Jan 27, 2006)

(Climbs out of hole) None of them girls won't give me a lap dance.  <_<


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bring it on PKMN! h43r:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Grows back to normal! Grabs the 50 DD.  Anybody hungry?  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:


AND HEY! Fossil. That was an insult!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Grows back to normal! Grabs the 50 DD.  Anybody hungry?  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:
> 
> 
> AND HEY! Fossil. That was an insult!


 *steals 50 DD*Wait I don't have DD acount*Gives DD back*
I'am hungry,can I get the ninja speacial.

fftopic: Don't start a flame


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok. Sryy.              

Sure. Here is the ninja special straight from cafe fish.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Grows back to normal! Grabs the 50 DD. Anybody hungry? :eh: :eh: :eh: :eh:
> 
> 
> AND HEY! Fossil. That was an insult!


Sorry...but it wasn't very literal.....I can't eat you over the internet. And I'm not a cannibal.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks,*eats ninja fries and ninja food*ehh*takes sip of soda*I thought cafe fish closed b/c Mino left.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Nope I just checked. It doesn't mater the house has 3 cafes and is a dock for the Mario Party Cruise!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

dang this place is connected to other things.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup. Just ask Justin.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Justin not here.I'am going to the training room.


----------



## Krool (Jan 27, 2006)

You know, Cafe Fish almost killed me. Some hitman poisoned my food! Can any assassin a assassin?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Darn... Blow up the walkway.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> You know, Cafe Fish almost killed me. Some hitman poisoned my food! Can any assassin a assassin?


 Lone_Wolf at your service


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

No wars. This is a peacful mansion... except the part about trickery.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

don't worry I'am going to use my ballon sword it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Why not use a rubber hammer.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Why not use a rubber hammer.


 ok thanks*grabs hammer and hits you*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Owwwwwwwwwww. Ok let's not use rubber hammer. Do you see birds or is just me.....

*faints*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Owwwwwwwwwww. Ok let's not use rubber hammer. Do you see birds or is just me.....
> 
> *faints*


 it just you,wait let me check*Hit myself*.....wait it does hurt.... >_<


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Uhhhhhhh. Where am I....... AHHHHHHHHHHHH.... ghosts.....


*faints again*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I'am going to the mens room


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 27, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be the assistent chef.  (NOT COOK!) 

I have Exp at Cafe fish & Termina Cafe


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 27, 2006)

WAHAHAHAHA!  *blasts house with fire magic*  Pyra!  *everything burns*

*laughs maniacially*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I'll be the assistent chef.  (NOT COOK!)
> 
> I have Exp at Cafe fish & Termina Cafe


 Sure you can have a job. Just wait for PB to come back.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

goes to meat PKMN"Your a disgrace to the ninja ways"j/k :lol:


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2006)

Guess what guys?

The Arcade has been upgraded to deluxe!

  			 Staff only!

And drumroll.... The Mansion has been connected to TBT's Admin Only Board!.....     

O_O


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

The Mansion has been connected to TBT's Admin Only Board?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Oooooooo! Let me in!


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2006)

You know I was Just Kidding right Wolf?

2,000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Must spam!353487543578934265487!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> You know I was Just Kidding right Wolf?
> 
> 2,000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Must spam!353487543578934265487!


 Ya I knew your were joking.

Congrats on your 2000 post!


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2006)

This castle needs more! Let's give it a Movie Center. W00t.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Wha...... Awwww. I wanted to get acess to acre C-3.     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 

Congrats.


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2006)

:| Tons of people can get in there.    			 Like me. It's not a Staff Board.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

*BORED**goes cut down some tree*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmmm (sets part of the house on fire.....) -Paris Hilton says "Thats hot"- mmmmmmmm I was bored too...


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Check out the New and Improved "Your evil!" Machine. In Auto Mode.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

-plays with it and it says "Your evil" alot- Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm, how can I say this, Pointless?


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah, the power of the pepper! :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 28, 2006)

"Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" "Your Evil!" 

Turn it off. Hits self with rubber hammer.

*faints for a 3rd time*  :lol:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 28, 2006)

Im gunna be really busy over the next few days, so I won't have a lot of time to go on.......sorry


----------



## Tyler (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok. Me too. I am going camping this weekend so someone will need to cook the food.

Bye Guys! See ya tommrow!


----------



## Krool (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't stay on much today either because I have to win a basketball game.  :angry: That hooker tried to kill me!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

*Gets lightsaber**Smashes machine*Now who's evil! :evillaugh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

*walks through hallways**goes to the arcade**play silent scope 3*
WooT! High score again


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

Guess what? There's a Walkway to Luigi's Mansion too now! 

Check it out!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*walks through hallway*  EEK! there's something behind me!  PHOTON! *blasts it with light magic*  Oops... sorry Squeegee.


----------



## Krool (Jan 28, 2006)

:wacko:  House of the dead is way better than silent scope?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*meditates*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 28, 2006)

*comes out of the shadows*  *pokes triforce3force         *


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Grrrrrr you guys are nuts!!!! This will teach you a lesson! -transforms into a T-Rex- RAWR!!!!!!!!!!! -rams off roof of house and rips the house to shreads so we all are now cold, in the night time- Brrrrrrrrrr......shutup! It wasn't really _my_ fault. And why is it always night here?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 28, 2006)

*cuts off fossil's tail* MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, I knew you were Kolvo  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Of course I was Kolvo! -grows new tail and turns back to human- Plus if you did any real damge to me......well if I was dinosaur and you did it wouldn't because I only take the kinds if I'm human.........


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*eyes open, now glowing*  YAHHHH!  *pillar of flame surrounded me*  *shoots GIGANTIC Meteor at Pkmnmastersamus*  METEO!  *it hits PkmnasterSamus, shattering into millions of pieces*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

-turns into T-Rex and eats Triforce3force- This time I can because......well......I'm not human this time and its NOT cannibalism!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*sword materializes in hand*  *slices open Fossil's stomach* *escapes*

GAH!!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 28, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *sword materializes in hand*  *slices open Fossil's stomach* *escapes*
> 
> GAH!!


 *blows up and you find out it was a shadow clone*  *comes out and slices kolvo again*





I think, kolvo's little bunny pooed all over.....JUSTIN isn't it your job to clean it up :lol: :lol:!!!!


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2006)

No. It's me! *wipe wipe wipe* :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fossil, its FOSSIL DARN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -turns into human again-


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked Kolvo better. (It took me a while to figure you out) I was like "Who the heck is fossil? He's been posting a while!"


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

*goes and hits PKMN in the the head with a rubber hammer*


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

Guess what guys.

There is now a Elevator!

And *8000,0000* Floors. 

*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>ENJOY!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Guess what guys.
> 
> There is now a Elevator!
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 WOW! This is like that one hunted hotel in disney land

Woot!new rank Insect!</big>


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 -squishes Lone_Wolf ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BUG GUTS!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH AHHHHHH AHHHHH! -PANICS SO HARD- Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Exterminater!!!!!</big>


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

*poofs*the bug was fake* :lol: 
Good thing I watch Naruto.


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

I remember being a Insect... Fish rank is the coolest though...er... Bag of Bells..no..Turnip.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I remember being a Insect... Fish rank is the coolest though...er... Bag of Bells..no..Turnip.


 finally I can see your name :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

-takes justin and brings him to Tom Nook- Tom Nook: Buying turnips for 100,000 bells each!!! Fossil: DEAL!!! Bye bye Justin.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> -takes justin and brings him to Tom Nook- Tom Nook: Buying turnips for 100,000 bells each!!! Fossil: DEAL!!! Bye bye Justin.


 LOL 
:rofl:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 28, 2006)

Yay my new room....it has a ninja set WOO!!! thanks justin!!!!  Personal bathroom :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Yay my new room....it has a ninja set WOO!!! thanks justin!!!!  Personal bathroom :yes:


 Hey look your room also has ninja court for ninja things like combat


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 29, 2006)

It's combat time, finally we have met. h43r:  h43r:  *Brings out white katana*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

-sucks up your katanas with my Polterguiest 4000- Bet you forgot about this puppy.....even though I can turn into dinosuars doesn't mean I still can't use this! -ejects katanas into a fire while they melt-


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

I guess you like the new Floors...Hmm...

We need more stuff!     

Teh:
 :llama:  now has a 800,000 Story Building to live in outside.  

   

Besure to share it with the others, Llama!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

-kills that one Llama and takes the building-


Its mine!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

*inserts 10 more llama's*

 :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahhh!!!!!! -does mass slaughter of Llamas with the razor boomerang-


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2006)

*dodges boomerang*

This is getting out of hand!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

*runs on the walls and gets the boomerang*This could be a good weapon,thanks Fossil


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2006)

*hits lone wolf on head and steals boomerang* ha! ha! It's mine now! :evillaugh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> *hits lone wolf on head and steals boomerang* ha! ha! It's mine now! :evillaugh:


 go ahead I have ninja stars*Throws two to Nook*Nook gets stuck on the wall*


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, guess what now?

There is now *drumroll please*...

<big><big><big><big><big>*900000,00000 Floors*</big></big></big>


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 29, 2006)

-door creaaaaaaks open- hello? Why does this place need 8 million floors? Wouldnt we be on the moon by then?   
:huh:			 
WeeeEEEeEEeEeeeEEEeEEeeEE!
Oh well!


Mansion Money:
Can be used to buy rooms in he house, or stuff for your room, OR...................................a ghost...heheh
NOW EVERYONE HAS MANSION MONEY!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

WOOT!I got MM what should I buy a room or ghost,room    			 ghost


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

So I build the rooms that peaple pay to own?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

YAY! Mansion mony!  Could I have a room with controllable gravity, and a gigantic library?


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Umm... Sure, Lemme build it quick. Exit for about 10 secs.


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Uhh...Done. *is flouting up on the roof* Uhhh... Help! Maybe I shouldn't had Built this.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

YAY!  *flys around the room*  *hits button*  *room is back to normal*  Thanks!  

*puts numerous magical objects into it*

HERE's a tip!  *hands Justin125 a glowing ord*

You can use it to call forth fire.

*does the 400 post dance*


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, PrinceBoo, can I be resident mage?  As part of my position?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 29, 2006)

*wakes up*  WOW, JUSTIN you did a lot of work around the house!!!!!  *changes another bone into katana and throws at dinorsaur*


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooo!  My room has a forgery!  *starts hammering on molten diamond*


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Who wants 5 free rooms?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Meeee. I'm back. You guys posted alot in 1 day of me not being here.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey what the- *sucks up my Razor Boomerang* its mine! No stealing....


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

I want free rooms!  Zepher! *blows away Oddcrazyme with cyclone*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Noooo.... I want the room!!!! I have more DD's than you!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

Um... what are DD's?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Um... what are DD's?


 Doom Dollars or AKA Mansion Money.


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2006)

How do we get DDs?   
:huh:


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

*asks same question*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok. You get it by having Prince Boo's specail sig and to "Join Him". Than you need to be loyal to him be a part of the mansion staff and he will tell you when you can earn it. Don't worry about it to much. There is nothing to buy..... yet.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

ok... anyway... I just added on to my room.  I now have a forge, and a library!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Uhhh. This mansion is getting to big. This should be a landing pad for nasa becasue this house almost recahes the moon.


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's some things you can buy:

Privite Pool: 5 DDs
3 Story House just for yourself next to the Mansion: 8 DDs
Permission to Enter Langing Pad for nasa: 10DDs


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmmmmm..... Those seem a tad to cheap. The nasa pad is good though.


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Cheapafied


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 29, 2006)

*takes ninja stars off of ninja sword* *thorws them all over*






*hits wolf in the head :evillaugh:*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

That has to hurt.


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

There's somrthing similar between OddCrazyMe and PrinceBoo! *Puts on detective hat* And I'm gonna find out what it is! :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok. I'll give you 10 DD's if you pm me the answer for your mystery.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

No we are not the same person and I don't even think we are allowed to have more than 1 account.


----------



## Justin (Jan 30, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No we are not the same person and I don't even think we are allowed to have more than 1 account.


 Correct.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmmmm..... join this.....

Non-Bunny Movement
Don't let this be the Cold War II, and don't let this be World War III, support the Non-Bunny Movement for a peaceful, unified TBT. Add this to your sig if you follow this movement, or support no bunny. If enough support, we will be able to prevail, and the bunnies reign will end.


or this.....


---()-----()-----
--(--0---0--)---
--(->---<--)--
--(_______)---
This is fat bunny! She's fat! Let her eat you!


You decide.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 30, 2006)

You now ALL have the ability to....














Do whatever you want! I got a new house (secret location) so this belongs to everyone now   
^_^			  Have fun. (I still own it....!)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 30, 2006)

*sets traps in the courtyard and by the back door (so people can't sneak in)*    Wolf! PrinceBoo you are supposed to use the secret door :lol:


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 30, 2006)

HAHAHAH!  *I SUMMON YOU! DRAGON WHOSE WINGS SPAN THE SKIES! ECLIPSE!*  *Eclipse fires gigantic beam, blows a crater into the moon*  OOPS!  Sorry....  :lol:


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> You now ALL have the ability to....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bye! Come back and spoil the day with me sometime!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

Now I leader. No going into NASA unless you have DD's.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 30, 2006)

*throws sleeping powder at oddcrazy, and takes Leader Pin *  Now I am the leader.  You will need to fight me and win to take this pin.   *puts unbreakable barrier/force field, which nothing can come through besides me* :evillaugh: You are all my servants!!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 30, 2006)

I BEG TO DIFFER!  *trappes Pkmnmaster in whirlpool*  HYDRO!


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

*Bangs triforce over head and steals pin* Now I'm leader! :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

No. I have a metroid so I should get the pin. Bangs Nook with lama. 

                             :llama: 
nook--------


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

:'(				 I'll share the pin...    
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 31, 2006)

But I Have a THRONE!  A LEGIT THRONE!  :lol:  *laughs maniacially*  *sits on throne*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a full/complete house! OOOOOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhh. Beat that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2006)

I have 1million bells in my bank, complete robo, and ummm.... KK's pic, and Jays pic!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

1 mill, metroid, complete house, full snowman / cabin / kitchen, K.K. Sliders, Pippy's, Jay's, Tom Nook's Pic, Golden shovel, have scallop waiting!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jan 31, 2006)

*blows up walkway to cafe fish*

bye!

*fwosh*

*not here*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

Darn... They still didn't get me my coleantch.     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 31, 2006)

*watches as you guys are fighting* :|  :|  :|  :| *disapears in the shadows* h43r:


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2006)

/\/\----\--/\/\--/--------/\/\------/\------/-------------------------------------
----\----\(@@)/--------/----\----/--\----/----------------------------------------
-/\/\/\/\<(('))>/\/\/\/\------\--/----\--/---------------------------------------
----------/_^_\----\/\/--------\/------\/------------------------------------------
This is the sith bunny. He has lightning powers. Help him burn all other bunnies to a crisp by copying him into your sig! Did I mention he has two ninja sword like lightsabers that he wears on his back?
All your base are belong to us!


Sith bunny blows PB's mansion up :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 31, 2006)

DIE SITH BUNNY!  


I SUMMON YOU!  GODDESS OF RAINBOWS! GUIDE OF SOULS! COME! IRIS!  SHINE LIGHT ON THESE CORRUPT SOULS!  

*Iris comes, throws Sith Bunny into the sun*

*Sith Bunny took 5000 damage*

*Sith Bunny was Downed*

Triforce's party defeated Sith Bunny!


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2006)

All bunnies gone...Except for my sig!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

I am mad at everyone who made bunnies fight.....

NookPTP
SPORGE
and even those with the non-bunny movement.

Bunnies were never made to fight. They were supposed to be somthing you support for a greater cause, not just for beating the heck out of eachother and making endless topics and bases about it. The bases I say are Smart Techs and SPORGE's.........I'm so very sad because I'm going to withdraw my own bunny from ever exsisting until this pointless conflict ends. Its the internet and you can't hurt anyone no matter how hard you try. These bunnies were meant for fun....!     
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 1, 2006)

Um... I really didn't know what was going on with the bunnies.  All I know...
It's ANNOYING!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know how SPORGE is being a very good sage to other members because he's createing millions of threads about his stupid little bunny.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

Yea. I agree.


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> I am mad at everyone who made bunnies fight.....
> 
> NookPTP
> SPORGE
> ...


 I'm sorry, Fossil...I'm dissapointed I went too far. Everyone forgive me...    
:'(				 



(Grabs dynamite and passes it around* Here's a present!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm dissaponited in you!


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm dissaponited in you!


 I said sorry...    
:'(				 




(Now everyone hates me)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

I have to admit one thing...... this whole war is my fault. I had to make a bunny and reviving many other bunnies to be made. But now I will be fighting against the cause that I have sparked. If I just hadn't made Fat Bunny, then this wouldn't happen. I'm sorry.     
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's ok. I don't      you. I      nobody here. We all have our moments and arguments.


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2006)

Fat Bunny cause too much work *wipe wipe wipe*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

Yea. At least he bunnies wern't banned COMPLETY. At least we will get to 100k in a more sacred way.


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea. At least he bunnies wern't banned COMPLETY. At least we will get to 100k in a more sacred way.


 Where has all the trickery gone?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

Uhhhhh..... I got to go.  :lol:  

jking

Well that's outside the mansion so It's ok.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry to tell you guys but I'am quiting my job,but I'll be visiting


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

Bye. I'll se you on the fourms outside the mansion.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Sorry to tell you guys but I'am quiting my job,but I'll be visiting


Awww who will be my ninja rival???    
:'(				 :'(.   *salutes*  h43r:  h43r:  h43r: ....see ya....*hides in trees*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

Uhhhh..... Who else is a good ninja?


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 1, 2006)

Not me.  I am a sorcerer of the elements.  If you want, though.  You can train in this newly built 
Ninja Training School, right next to the mansion! WOO!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 1, 2006)

umm... i have a bow.... With newly added bomb arrows


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhhhh..... Who else is a good ninja?


 I'm the top ninja here h43r: would you like to be my ninja rival?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey. I am the chef.. No thanks but...... STOP STEALING MY KNIFES.


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2006)

*wipe wipe wipe*


:yawn:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 2, 2006)

Man. Even after the bunnies were unbanned. I've seen like 5 new bunnys TODAY.


----------



## link2398 (Feb 2, 2006)

including, or not including mine?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 2, 2006)

*slashes anime sith bunnies leg off*

 :r


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

-slashes PKMN's head off-  :r  Bunny supporter! Die!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 2, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> -slashes PKMN's head off-  :r  Bunny supporter! Die!


 *dodges*

You shall never defeat the sith....:evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

Gah.......fine -points to your HQ- *is being peed on and is in flames and is teepeed by retards* does that show how much people hate you when your evil? -walks off to cool for you and just got shown your a fool and closes the door with the "DO NOT DISTURB" sign up- I'll be sleeping because I'm good and good people are rich....... -laughs loudly-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 2, 2006)

*uses force to take pee and put it on every single fossil    			 changes do not disturb sign to Disturb.*


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2006)

This is getting weirder by the second... >_<


----------



## link2398 (Feb 3, 2006)

and all because of a cute anime sith bunny, who knew?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> *uses force to take pee and put it on every single fossil    			 changes do not disturb sign to Disturb.*


 From now on...... I shall ignore you. Because I have meant to do this for a while and I have had enough.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

I will chop your heads off with my new golden axe if you don't stop getting wierd.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

-takes golden axe and chops off OCM's head- There will be no chopping of the heads while I am around, because thats my job!!!!!!!!!! -gives axe back and turns away and rampages off as a Mastadon because I shapeshifted-


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm going to be leaving the Mansion...    
-_-			 

But before I leave I will add another...

987654321,987654321 Floors!     

Byebye.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't leave. Oh well now this place is boring. At least visit.  >_<


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats because this place is filled with losers...........Joking! Its just all the people that gave us stuff to talk about have left the forums temporarily or stopped coming.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

Darn. Bunny.. I have red shirts.  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Nope, I threw her in the ocean.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

What kind of owner are you?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

I didn't. I wanted to withdraw her because Sith Bunny stinks and makes a bad name for bunnies which makes my bunny 'evil' because lots of people are with the Anti-Bunny thing.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2006)

After wolf left no one else is a ninja :'(, now I am the best, but no one goes against me :'(.  Everybody is leaving    
:'(				   But...   not me    			 yay!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not!

Oh I'm not dead yet! *Sings Spamalot*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll be your oppenent.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Ahhhh -puts bucket on Triforce's mouth- No singing. You MUST be bored.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'll be your oppenent.


 Ok, here is your test....



*throws ninja star at OCM*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

Gets hit in the head. To bad god only gave us 1 head.


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2006)

So _that's_ why you want the T-Rex skull so bad?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2006)

> Hi, Ummm...Can I be a Official Exspandion Builder/Planner? LOL





> *ahem ahem* -points to my signature and whops PKMNMasterSamus- Hes cool!!!!! -looks at Fat Bunny's guts and somthing wierd happens as they start to goop back together- Oh no.....I shouldn't have left that green stuff in my room, since she eats everything. -bunny rearranges as a fierce beast and FATTER!-





> Ok. And Also remember to put RED shirts in the room!





> And yes I'll make sure to put in RED all over the place.





> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*



Good Times Good Times...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 5, 2006)

:wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:   Throws up, cuz of the new room  :barf:  :barf:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 6, 2006)

We need PB back!!!!!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes. I agree. It's our mansion though... 

Pb also hasn't been on in a while....


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 6, 2006)

You guys can make another mansion.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2006)

I guess so. I'll proably make one now...


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 6, 2006)

*plays Taps* to the Mansion


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 6, 2006)

*salutes the mansion*good bye    
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 6, 2006)

*Shoots 21 Cannon Salute*


----------



## Micah (Feb 7, 2006)

So the mansion's going bye-bye?   
:huh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 7, 2006)

*throws a billion swords into the air at mansion*   *the mansion falls*



Yes, I guess so    
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 10, 2006)

*puts a rose on the collasped mansion*Good-Bye.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

*cuts rose in half* :evillaugh: HAHA


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2006)

Blows up PKMN Samus mansion. Pb's mansion will never fall. Starts to rebuild.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

:'(...wait....my mansion has a titanium outer shell/barrier so it didn't fall


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2006)

Nooooooo... Oh well. Sends out peace treaty.  :yes:


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 12, 2006)

May I have a ninja sword to play with?

Thanks. Chops apart Peace Treaty.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

*Gives sword*Only use it for good...with the heck of it use it for whatever you want


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

How about we mysteriously join the two mansions     



*mansions fuse together*


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

Chop chop went the table.Chop chop went the  other mansion as it fell on
 Oddcrazyme


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

My leg my leg. It's ok. I've been through worse.



> *OddCrazyMe looks down.... A rope coils around his feet and snaps up......OddCrazyMe is hanging from the ceiling by one ankle*





> I warn you as his head chef this is not a good idea. Right now he's at Isle Delfino at a Mario Party so I would get out ASAP!





> Yay. A floaty toy. Pop!!!! KLOVO'S GHOST!!!!!!!!





> Chop chop went the table.Chop chop went the other mansion as it fell on OddCrazyMe



Oh well I can get a metal leg. Wait can you chop my hand off. I wana be like Anikian Skywalker.      



> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

chop chop went oddcrazyme's hand. Now your luk skywalker


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't you mean _Luke_ Skywalker. Anyway writes new peace treaty.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I will just chop it again and again an again


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Darn. Ummm uh PKMN SAMUS do you have matal paper?


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

You know I can blow metal paper up.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 13, 2006)

*walks up to Prince Boo* Hey man. Is it okay if I jam for your customers here?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

umm...prince boo is gone. :|


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure as the secondary leader (head chef) sure.


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to be temporary chef!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup. Now when are we getting Justin back so we can rebuild the place.


----------



## Micah (Feb 15, 2006)

*starts building*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahhh.... Destroy it. I'll start my own mansion since I will hopefully never leave the bell tree. Hopefully....


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... Destroy it. I'll start my own mansion since I will hopefully never leave the bell tree. Hopefully....


 I'll co-own a mansion with you!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

Actuall rebuild. I made a cafe instead.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

Since everyone seems to be breaking up into other "mansions", would you like me to go ahead and close this, then?   
:huh:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess so PB left and so did PKMNSamus so maybe yuo should close them both?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I guess so PB left and so did PKMNSamus so maybe yuo should close them both?


 I'll close this one, but not Samus, as he still comes. :yes:

So, closed.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Unlocks*

He's back...


----------



## PrinceBoo (Mar 31, 2006)

MUAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAH!!!!!



Welcome back my friends (and enemies) to my Mansion! I have no idea what happened when I was gone so I'll just start over! Well???? What are YOU waiting for?????????





Muahahhahahahhahahahahahahahhah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





(btw there is no MM, or Mansion Money)


----------



## Tyler (Mar 31, 2006)

Welecome back PB. How may I serve you?


----------



## big (Mar 31, 2006)

hi all!*dumps ice cream all over prince boo*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 31, 2006)

Nothing happened ,  anyways, *slips on ninja clothes*   h43r:


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2006)

Let's go ahead and distory this castle so there's 2 floors, I made way too many floors before... 
:rofl:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2006)

Yea lol.


----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2006)

*wipw wipe* Not much happened! *wipe wipe* :evillaugh:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 1, 2006)

Coolio! There are only 3 floors though. *everyone looks and sees that the house is back to normal* Don't ask how.


OCM, gimme uhh...... Trix cereal with 2% milk (mysterious MOOOooooo from nowhere)

and big, clean up that mess *the ice cream went right through me*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok. Quickly get's stuff.

Here you are.....  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 
<small><small><small><small><small><small> I gave hime 3% milk. April Fools PB. </small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 1, 2006)

hmph.*pulls rope hanging from ceiling*
*OCM falls through a trap door and somehow ends up on the roof*
3%is practicly cream you dumbo....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 2, 2006)

Why must I always fall through trap doors?

Hey a Chamber door. I don't remember this.

*Fat Bunny Runs Out and Attacks*     


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!   >_<


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 6, 2006)

I know prince boo! all hail PrincessBoo! or else..... 
:rofl:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 6, 2006)

Muahhahahah! (seriously, shes like, in charge around here)
She has just as much power as me around here.
And she can hurt you.....alot.... :r


----------



## Tyler (Apr 6, 2006)

PrincessBoo said:
			
		

> I know prince boo! all hail PrincessBoo! or else..... 
:rofl:


 Oooooo.....

Pb you didn't tell me about this.       

Anywho welcome Pb2.     			 Remember to follow the rules and you are good.


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 6, 2006)

yes I can and I wll lol! ok bye peace out PrincessBoo :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok. Anyone hungry? I haven't done anything fun lately.


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2006)

Kinda randome but, make me a PB Sandwich!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Kinda randome but, make me a PB Sandwich!


 WHAT!!!!!

You want to kill Prince and Princess Boo?

Attack the non-beliver!!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 8, 2006)

*comes out* BooooOOOOOOoooooOoOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOO   *throws 1,000,000,000 ninja stars in the air*

I shall take your request OCM, Koehler, prepare for combat!


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 8, 2006)

PrincessBoo PROBABLY won't be on...shes just this girl I know... I showed her TBT and I told her to name herself PrincessBoo lol..... Anyway shes not REALLY in charge.....lol....."PrincessBoo".....honestly....! :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 8, 2006)

Ooooh, lol, should i slice her head off?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2006)

That makes sense I guess.

I thought there was a little    
:wub:			 .


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2006)

*Attacks PKMN back* We've been over this before.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

* Marvin flys through the door and kicks you both*

Booo boo bo bo boooo!!   

He doesn't sound happy guys. RUN!!!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Apr 10, 2006)

I haved came to destroy evil ghosts


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

Will you use the omega cannon.


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

what you talking about PrinceBoo I'm alwyas on! I just forgot teh site's name.... oh well w/e I will be on this and I do have lots of power! :jay:  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

>_< Why don't you bookmark it. So I got a message from Darth Sporge that unless we destroy the glitch on the      star he won't suppy us with our ghost hunting supplies.


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

oh y and no slicing my head off!!   PrincessBoo and I'm not just some girl PrinceBoo I'm an ouseme girl!! ok who wants to work for me?? tell me what you wanna be and I'll see if I can make use for you!!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

PrincessBoo said:
			
		

> oh y and no slicing my head off!!   PrincessBoo and I'm not just some      PrinceBoo I'm an ouseme     !! ok who wants to work for me?? tell me what you wanna be and I'll see if I can make use for you!!


 Oooooo I voulnteer first. I get all the work from Pb I need a break from him.


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

yo Oddcrazyme could you get me a drink? (water,or anithing you want!)

thanks! 
:rofl:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

Uhh.....this is weird. Isnt the PRINCE BOO'S mansion???

And i am not    
:wub:			  around her. EVER.


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

sorry that umm...PB gives you a lot of work, but I won't.     

*PrincessBoo** 
:rofl:	 

p.s I did bookmark this site oddcrazyme! >_<

p.s#2 Me and PB aren't dating!! who thought we were? <_<


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

PrincessBoo said:
			
		

> sorry that umm...PB gives you a lot of work, but I won't.
> 
> *PrincessBoo** 
:rofl:
> 
> ...


 It was a joke.  :r  :r  :r


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

And I'm not   
:wub:			 around him either.EVER.   like,eww :barf:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

PrincessBoo said:
			
		

> And I'm not   
:wub:			 around him either.EVER.   like,eww :barf:


  >_< Won't happen again. Anyway what is my job?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

Uhhg...why'd i have to suggest the name "PrincessBoo"??!?!?!? Whhhhyyy??!?!?!?    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 
Anywho, we ARENT dating, and this isnt stuff I want to happen in my mansion.
Thanks.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok. Ok I get the point it won't happen agian. Man..... Let's just get to the trickery.  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is your water PCB. Enjoy it!


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

ok,but still eww :barf:  no offence PB why'd you suggest PCB!? (just like you asked me!) 

**PrincessBoo 
:rofl:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 10, 2006)

Koehler, your words mean nothing.    BAM!    *throws ninja star at him*  ha, maybe next time you won't mess with me.  I have never been beaten.  PrincessBoo would you like me to torture anyone  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

No she would not. Now, I would like to say a few words. AND HERE THEY ARE:

poop, kibbles, and, bits, shiny, polka-dot and lemons.

Thank You.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought Mervin stopped those fights. I think we need to get Kolvo back. Mervin is on a rampage and fat bunny has escaped.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 10, 2006)

Who's mervin?  Should I kill him?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyway, BACK TO THE TRICKERY! Muahhaahah. Btw, I don't recomend that anyone tries to use the stairs right now. They're feeling a bit, tempermental at the mo'. WeeeeEeE......*flies right through OCM*


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2006)

*tries the stairs* Those are fun! :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Anyway, BACK TO THE TRICKERY! Muahhaahah. Btw, I don't recomend that anyone tries to use the stairs right now. They're feeling a bit, tempermental at the mo'. WeeeeEeE......*flies right through OCM*





> PKMNMasterSamus 	Posted on Apr 10 2006, 08:39 PM
> Who's mervin? Should I kill him?


He's the pool ghost we unexpectedly went evil....  <_< 



> PrinceBoo 	Posted on Apr 10 2006, 09:32 PM
> Anyway, BACK TO THE TRICKERY! Muahhaahah. Btw, I don't recomend that anyone tries to use the stairs right now. They're feeling a bit, tempermental at the mo'. WeeeeEeE......*flies right through OCM*


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!@!!!!! *Flys through walls to the upstairs and falls down* Where is the doctorer.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 11, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> *tries the stairs* Those are fun! :lol:


Weird...they seem to like you! *Koehler sinks through them like quick sand...err stairs* Or not....Meh who cares?


----------



## Micah (Apr 11, 2006)

*falls into secret room full of Ninja stars* So _thats_ where PKMN keeps them!


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 11, 2006)

yes I agree we shoudl get back to trickery! :evillaugh: and thank you for my water oddcrazyme! :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah...well, I kinda cut the support beams    			  why did you tell them!  It was supposed to be a late April Fools joke <_<    			 :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> *falls into secret room full of Ninja stars* So _thats_ where PKMN keeps them!


 Quickly take them and stash them in Termina Cafe. That should make Sporge Happy!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> *falls into secret room full of Ninja stars* So _thats_ where PKMN keeps them!


 wrongo, that's my duplicate, try and pick one of them up, they are duplicate jitsu sticks    			  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Apr 11, 2006)

like...WUUUT?????!?!?! lol, I just had to say that. Meh.  
*shoots fireball anto fireplace* lets have a nice, warm...relaxing atmosphere to....BOOM!!!!!! *Fireplace explodes* Well THAT...wasn't supposed to happen... could somebody fix that?!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 11, 2006)

sure, I'll fix it.  *throws the fireplace in the creak*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 12, 2006)

We have a creak?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah, crap, the grass is burning *makes a huge barrior of swords, so the fire can't continue*  yay, now we need someone to put it out


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2006)

:| Wow this place is     er than PB himself.      

Anyway scoring...

Not bad at all. There were a few things that made your score not as good such as the bunny incident which is kind of my fault  so I didn't take away as many points. I'm about to post the results so good luck.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 15, 2006)

lol, well this is sorta......dead....around...here...lets have a squirrel war or something

...__................
..(_  \-----^--,
.....\__---_---`..
.......................


----------



## Micah (May 15, 2006)

It better not be like the bunny War we had. That was bad.

*hypnotizes squirrel to attack PB* Bow before my pet squirrel; Monty! :eh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 20, 2006)

We should start an army of ghosts.  I call Head Commander!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 20, 2006)

Throws garlic at the innkeeper...and is surprised it doesn't affect him...I thought he was a vampire.


----------



## Micah (May 21, 2006)

I wanna be ghostly butler!


----------



## Tyler (May 21, 2006)

Hmmm.... Ok. That is kind of my job but you can be assitiant. If I'm not on your in charge.

Yay 500th post!  :jay:  :jay: 
Everyone to Cafe Fish for w00tbeer!


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 21, 2006)

I don't feel like w00t beer right now. .   *invites a billion ghosts* whoa this place is full!  Justin, we need more rooms, I think he this mansion though..


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2006)

Those ghosts are getting roudy!    			  *dodges a cup of flying w00tbeer*


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 22, 2006)

...ooookkk   
:huh:			 
You guys have fun with...that.
*goes to have fun in Mario Party 8*


----------



## Tyler (May 22, 2006)

Guys. This is a fact. When w00tbeer goes outside of Cafe Fish it just becomes flat soda.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys. This is a fact. When w00tbeer goes outside of Cafe Fish it just becomes flat soda.


 duh! I thought everybody knew that!


----------



## Tyler (May 22, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently not...


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2006)

You got to try MP8? I've got to try it too


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 22, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> You got to try MP8? I've got to try it too


 I refused to play the new Boo-loon game!
I think its mean to shoot Boos with water guns in the mouth untill they swell up and deflate like balloons! WORST MINIGAME EVER!


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2006)

Sounds fun! *shoots a boo in the mouth*


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 23, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Sounds fun! *shoots a boo in the mouth*


  :lol: Lets see how you like it, *shoots you in the mouth*
Whoa, this IS fun!


----------



## Tyler (May 23, 2006)

Wow. The bowser in your avatar doesn't look to good.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 23, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Wow. The bowser in your avatar doesn't look to good.


 What do you mean??
He sorta looks sick but thats it...
???


----------



## Tyler (May 23, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well he looks well kind of well.... like he needs to go to the Bathroom. Bad.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 23, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol: Hahhahahahaha! I didnt notice!!!!  :lol: 
I'll change it!!!


----------



## Fanghorn (May 24, 2006)

*walks in* "Helllo?????? Is anyone here?"


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> *walks in* "Helllo?????? Is anyone here?"


 Oh.. *grabs q-cards*
Welecome to Prince Boo's Mansion. Prepare to see the ghostlyness himself. Princeboo!    
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (May 24, 2006)

o0o00o0o A ghost! Ive never seen one before. *Gets popcorn and sits in a seat*


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2006)

Hey. Thats my popcorn. Gimme! *jumps on Fanghorn and breaks chair*

Uhh... Marvin did it!


----------



## Fanghorn (May 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey. Thats my popcorn. Gimme! *jumps on Fanghorn and breaks chair*
> 
> Uhh... Marvin did it!


 Marvin? Who's that?


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2006)

Oh. The ghost in the pool. He suddendly went evil latley though.


----------



## Micah (May 24, 2006)

Yeah him. I remember him. I also remember Fat Bunny! :lol:


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Yeah him. I remember him. I also remember Fat Bunny! :lol:


 I'm going to put all of the memroable memories of TBT maybe in the Hq later in the future.. Maybe my 3,000 post speech. If I get that high.


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My fav was sooo sith bunny! :lol:


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol That was good.


----------



## Fanghorn (May 24, 2006)

((Lets stay on topic or w/e guys. This is how my beloved RP board was taken off Nsider))


----------



## TERRY16389 (May 28, 2006)

*walks into the mansion* Interesting....Could I be the...Grave digger? I take care of the graveyard...sound good? Wheee!


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 28, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> *walks into the mansion* Interesting....Could I be the...Grave digger? I take care of the graveyard...sound good? Wheee!


 Watch out for Bohks (thats what it sounds like when he says his name) hes this foreign ghost in the graveyard. I cant understand anything he says.
He's what a coversation sounds like with him

PrinceBoo: ...hi?
Bohks: Heykeylo, ja!
PrinceBoo: Wut?
Bohks: Vat is goihg upvardez?
PrinceBoo: ummm....good bye...
Bohks: Zee youh somethimez 'aterez!


----------



## Micah (May 29, 2006)

He's going upstairs?


----------



## Tyler (May 29, 2006)

Uhhh.... PB. Problem. He is in you room and is mutiplying.


----------



## Micah (May 29, 2006)

Oh no! There are hundreds of Bohks in my room! How do I get them away? :angry:


----------



## Fanghorn (May 29, 2006)

I think what bohnks is trying to say is  that he wants apple pie.


----------



## Tyler (May 29, 2006)

Ok. Bakes pie. Throws out mansion. 

Well that solves our problem.   
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (May 29, 2006)

Wha? No! The PIE!!!!! *Runs out into the lawn of the mansion, and picks up a crushed pie, grass sprinkled all around.* 

Why the pie! *sobs*    
:'(


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 30, 2006)

I think hes just plain physco, RUN!
I'll umm...uhh...wheres luigi when you need him?!?!?!!?


----------



## Micah (May 30, 2006)

*locks himself into a room* Phew. Now I'm safe.


----------



## Fanghorn (May 30, 2006)

*Sits in a chair, like...just sitting.*

 >_<


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2006)

Wait thats the secret switch that unleases fat bunny. Why did we put that switch in a room thats red?  >_< 


RUNNNNNNNNNNN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 30, 2006)

*flick a blue switch* No! THIS switch unleashes Fat Bunny......oops! Now run!


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> *flick a blue switch* No! THIS switch unleashes Fat Bunny......oops! Now run!


 Why... Good thing Justin made a walkway to Termina Cafe. *Runs*


----------



## Micah (May 31, 2006)

Can I build a cafe downstairs?

*dodges fat bunny and runs into cafe fish*


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 31, 2006)

*Grabs coffee and THE runs to Cafe Termina*Caffine will save me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

*sprays w00tbeer all over the place* muahaha now it'll stink up the whole  mansion because you didn't drink it in Cafe Fish.


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2006)

You are aware when w00tbeer leaves Cafe


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

that's why i did it


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 2, 2006)

*licks floor* ewwww, thats VILE.......... But the kidney beans taste normal...these are a bit big arent they? *sees a rat skeleton in chili* NOT BEANS, NOT BEANS!  :barf: *Hurls* :barf: ...better.....Now to go to Tim Hortons and get REAL chili...mmmm...chili....


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 3, 2006)

I always thought tim hortons was good  for there donuts....or donut flavored chilli...


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 3, 2006)

*opens the door a tiny bit and peeks in*  Umm...Is anyone here?  Helloooooooo?  *I take two steps forward*  If there is anyone here, please give me a sign of your presence.


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2006)

*grabs sonicdude from behind and throws him down* I'm here!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

You are so reckless Koehler.  :angry:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> *opens the door a tiny bit and peeks in*  Umm...Is anyone here?  Helloooooooo?  *I take two steps forward*  If there is anyone here, please give me a sign of your presence.


 *bonks sonic on the head with a frying pan* Im here too!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

I wish I wasn't here. I keep getting hung by PB. >_>;


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I wish I wasn't here. I keep getting hung by PB. >_>;


 PB..I thought you ment peanut butter....  >_< Even though its prince boo.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. Thats what everyone else thought too.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

........*Trips and falls into a deep hole*


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2006)

I used the nickname PB once and Prince Boo thought it was peanut butter.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea that was kind of funnnyyyyy,,,, ahhhck.

Dump traps!!!!  :angry:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 4, 2006)

grabs *OCM by his ankle* You asked for this one!!! :lol:  *lifts him up to the ceiling, and hangs him on the chandelier* More memories...., and Koehler, I always knew it was PrinceBoo. Im not stupid.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello! I am stuck ina deep hole! Anyone wanna help?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  Owieee!!!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

*sits down in the hole*  
:yawn:	 

Will anyone help me?


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 4, 2006)

fine. *throw down a DS* BUT, you must play Nintendogs again and again and again "NOOOOoOOOooOOoOOO"


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> fine. *throw down a DS* BUT, you must play Nintendogs again and again and again "NOOOOoOOOooOOoOOO"


 Why no.. That's a fun game.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 4, 2006)

*Put's money all over the room!*
ROFL! I used a substitution jitsu and that's shirkens!
Guys dont' be too sure that that is money    			 it could be a trap    			 or not


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> *Put's money all over the room!*
> ROFL! I used a substitution jitsu and that's shirkens!
> Guys dont' be too sure that that is money    			 it could be a trap    			 or not


 I can higlight you know.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 4, 2006)

THen you're lucky you didn't pick up the money then


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ow!  Ow! *falls to the floor and crawls because of blurred vision*


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope this isnt a subituition jusu thing. *Picks up money*


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> I hope this isnt a subituition jusu thing. *Picks up money*


    AAAAABBBBOOOOOM! I'm assuming I am supposed to clean that up...  :|


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 4, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, the dropped money I spilt when i was frightened by that blast...no...I'll pick it up.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The money was trapped...


----------



## Copper (Jun 4, 2006)

Can I work in your mansion?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> Can I work in your mansion?


 Sure you can be crown shinner.    
^_^


----------



## Copper (Jun 4, 2006)

K but I have to wait for Princeboo to decide where I'm going to be in his spooky mansion. "Whistles waiting for his ghostlyness to arrive"


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 4, 2006)

Listen to OCM, hes second in charge. But you can shine my crown if you'd like...or do something more interesting...anything you want!    			 Just have fun!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2006)

Claps to speech!!!!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 4, 2006)

Can I work here?  *has slurred speech*  Can I be Assisstant Prankster or something?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 4, 2006)

Sure    			 just watch out, I like putting traps all over.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 4, 2006)

*still has slurred speech*  Ok, thanks!  Does anyone have medicine for my slurred speech?


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2006)

*wipe wipe* I decided I'd move back into my room.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> *wipe wipe* I decided I'd move back into my room.


 Ok but don't make a mess. I'll flip!!!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello? Im still in this deep hole, and no one has helped to get me out =(


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll help you get out .   *grabs hand*  *pushes you into a bigger hole*  Your welcome


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2006)

That was the hole to the frezer...  >_<


----------



## PrincessBoo (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know if all of you know this but umm... PB quit TBT    
:'(				  :no:


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2006)

PrincessBoo said:
			
		

> I don't know if all of you know this but umm... PB quit TBT    
:'(				  :no:


 He never told us.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> PrincessBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   			 Seriously? The least he could have done was pm us. I was best buds with him...     
:'(				

Wait no he didn't he is on right now.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 7, 2006)

No way , why didn't he tell us?  How come you know?  Do you know why he quit?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 8, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> No way , why didn't he tell us?  How come you know?  Do you know why he quit?


 Well he is on right now so I don't think he did.


----------



## PrincessBoo (Jul 23, 2006)

Well he said he wasn


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 23, 2006)

I assume leadership of this place!  *evil laughter*

Any objections?    
B)


----------



## Micah (Jul 24, 2006)

I object! *throws hammer at Triforce*


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 24, 2006)

Stop stealing my hammers!  *Throws kunai knives, pinning Koehler to the wall*


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2006)

-floats in and places an time bomb in place for 3 minutes-

Hehehehehehe!
This bomb will be the mustard of DOOOOM! After this, I will blow up the white house, making it the bread of doom!!! Then, the other ingredients will follow.... ehehehehe...


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

*pulls knives out of himself* That's getting really old, Triforce.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 2, 2006)

*looks at fawful Imatater* Im doing the dance of doom!  :jay:


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's Fawful? *pulls out beans of doom*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah Fawful...  *whistles* FAWFUL REPORT!

Fawful: MA'AM *salutes*

Here he is! Equipped with his Mustard of Doom!    
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 2, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Ah Fawful...  *whistles* FAWFUL REPORT!
> 
> Fawful: MA'AM *salutes*
> 
> Here he is! Equipped with his Mustard of Doom!    
^_^


 His mustard will be the Delish' Tangy part of my lunch of doom! HOT DOG ATTACK!

*Lauches hot dog cannons at fawful*


----------



## Tyler (Aug 12, 2006)

How come every RP I go to. Triforce and Fang are the people fighting.    
:huh:			

*Opens secret Closet*

Fat Bunny come here.  :evillaugh: (See Kyle I am 20% evil.     			 )


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 12, 2006)

We're fighting, because we're bored.  

*Fawful vanishes*

*Claps hands together to transmute a sword*

Sick of kunai knives? Try this on! *launches sword at Fanghorn*


----------



## Micah (Aug 13, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> How come every RP I go to. Triforce and Fang are the people fighting.    
:huh:


 So you've noticed. Kyle has a thing for it, too.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2006)

Yea I notice things easily.


----------

